# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Πλυστικό πιεστικό μηχάνημα sistema

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα έχω αυτό το πιεστικό το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί . Χωρίς παροχεύτεση νερού φάνηκε να δουλευει το μοτέρ (ακούστηκε) ,με νερό ακούστηκε στιγμιαία και κατοπιν τίποτα , μαλλον δεν έχει κουράγια το μοτέρ να αυξησει την πίεση στο νερό. Το άνοιξα βρήκα πολλά άλατα ,του πυκνωτή τα ζουμιά ξεχειλήσαν τα λαστηχακια σχετικά καλά. αύριο λέω να αντικαταστήσω τον πυκνωτή . λέτε να είναι μόνο αυτό το προβλημα;παραθέτω φώτο

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ



----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τα λάδια εκεί στην τεταρτη φώτο που περιστρέφει εναν έκκεντρο δίσκο κ συμπιέζει τα τρία ελατήρια να τα καθαρίσω κ αν ναι τι λάδι ή γράσσο να ριξω εκεί..;

----------


## FILMAN

Πού είναι τα ζουμιά του πυκνωτή;

----------


## nyannaco

Ισως τον μπέρδεψε το ρετσίνι της κόλλησης...

----------


## FILMAN

Μάλλον...

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Είχα την εντύπωση Τα κιτρινα υπολείματα στους ακροδέκτες αλλά καθοσον λέει κ ο φίλος ο Νίκος , είναι ρετσίνι κόλλησης,  πάντως πήρα πυκνωτή νέο , κ αν δεν φταίει ο πυκωτής τότε τι μπορεί να είναι βρε παιδιά τι άλλους ελεγχους να κάνω; καθάρισα τα άλατα με βιακάλ θα ρίξω κ νέο λαδι εκεί στα ρουλμαν με το δίσκο που γυρίζει τα ελατήρια βαλβίδων. Βοήθεια καμμιά συμβουλή;

----------


## FILMAN

Αφού πήρες καινούριο πυκνωτή δοκίμασέ τον.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αυτά τα λιπαντικά έπρεπε να είναι λάδι.Εκεί περιστρέφεται ο δίσκος και πατάει τα τρία εμβολα.άλλαξε όλα τα ορινγκ, τσέκαρε ρουλεμάν και κοίτα αν γυρνάει ελεύθερα ο άξονας.
Γέμισε το με λάδι.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Έβαλα νέο πυκνωτή ,  εβαλα νέο λάδι στα ελατήρια με τα εμβολα ,  καθάρισα τα άλατα . Το μοτερ δουλευει κανονικα χωρίς παροχή νερού ή αποσυνδεμένος ο κλάδος , σωληνας υψηλής (πιστολέτο), όταν είναι κουμπωμένα κ χαμηλή κ υψηλή παροχή το μοτερ δουλεύει 2 με 3 δευτερα κ μετά σταματάει χωρίς να μπορώ να εκτοξεύσω νερό. Εγώ υποθέτω ότι φταίει το πιστόλι ,  λάστιχο από σκανδάλη μέχρι μοτέρ έχει ροή το νερό , απο σκανδάλη μέχρι ακροφύσιο δεν είδα ακόμη. Παίζει να φταιέι κ ένας διακοπτης που κοβει το μοτερ(ρεύμα,  εχει ένα αξονάκι πάνω στην κεφαλή της υψηλής )ακούω απόψεις σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εγώ υποθέτω ότι φταίει το πιστόλι , λάστιχο από σκανδάλη μέχρι μοτέρ έχει ροή το νερό , απο σκανδάλη μέχρι ακροφύσιο δεν είδα ακόμη.


Κανονικά προτού ακόμη το βάλουμε μπροστά το μηχάνημα πιέζεις την σκανδάλη για να αφαιρεθεί ο αέρας από το πιστόλι .



> Παίζει να φταιέι κ ένας διακοπτης που κοβει το μοτερ(ρεύμα, εχει ένα αξονάκι πάνω στην κεφαλή της υψηλής )


Ε ναι κάποια έτσι λειτουργούν , όταν σταματάς να πιέζεις την σκανδάλη και αυξηθεί η πίεση σταματούν.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Βγαλε την σωληνα υψηλης εχεις παροχη ;δουλευει το μοτερ;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Βγαλε την σωληνα υψηλης εχεις παροχη ;δουλευει το μοτερ;


Ναι το αναφερα παραπάνω

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Το έφτιαξα το πιεστικό .το μπλε ακροφύσιο ήταν φραγμένο , οπότε με μια καρφίτσα το ξεβούλωσα .  Πάντως δεν μπορω να πω ότι έχει τρελλή πίεση ,  ούτε κόβει το μοτέρ  . Το πλυστικό ειναι αρκετα παλιό έχει κάνει αρκετά χιλιόμετρα ,  ένας φιλος μου ήθελε να το πετάξει κ το πήρα για να το παλέψω ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια.

----------

